
Show HN: Generate phishing alternative domains for Handshake - stagas
hello everyone,<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;stagas&#x2F;hns-phish-gen<p>this is a small node.js project i&#x27;ve made in an effort to demonstrate the absurdity of using a government controlled, suppression-enabling centralized domain system (ICANN) when an alternative and superior technology (Handshake) is solving the same problem in a decentralized and secure manner, where the key holder has actual ownership of the domain, rather than it being provided by a private company as a service, which can, and therefore will be, revoked, when it is seen as economically hostile to some random dude&#x27;s interests<p>it will only display domains that have been rolled out by the algorithm and can be registered right now at namebase.io (not affiliated)<p>examples:<p>$ hns-phish-gen facebook --more<p>febook fcebook fcebook afceboo fcebook fwcbook fcebook dcebook fdebook acobeok facobok faceooj tacebook afcebook fwcebook fafebook facobeok facebkok facebooj facebooi dfaceook tacebook tecabook taceb9ok tacebokk tacebo0k afcebook adcebook afcebpok afceboik fwcebook dwcebook fwcebolk fwcebopk fcebookj faacebok fafebook fsfebook faebfook fafboeok fafebopk fafebo0k facobeok facogeok facooebk facobkoe facobeoi facebkok dacebkok gacebkok facdbkok facebkko faceboo0 facebooj vacebooj faecbooj ...<p>$ hns-phish-gen google --more<p>googe gigle oigle gigle ggole googe booge g0oge go9ge goove googd ooleg zoogle giogle goigle golgle gogole googl3 gooleg zoogle zoovle zooble zoogel ggoogl giogle goigle giohle giozle giolge gogile giogpe giogl3 giogle goigle goigle giogle gogile goivle golgle holgle gogole gogile gogol4 gotgle gootge gtooge gopoge goooge googye googze googte gootge googwe googse googl3 boogl3 ooggl3 giogl3 glogl3 ggool3 golgo3 goo3lg gool3g gooleg g0oleg glooeg gool3g goleog gvoogle ggoogle goiogle ...
======
verdverm
It's unfortunate that this actually useful blockchain project will tainted by
the malevolent... sadface

~~~
stagas
<3

